# Competing in the 2013 Vikingfest in Naples



## dougmays (Mar 12, 2013)

This weekend I'll be competing in the 2013 Vikingfest in Naples, FL. My usual cook partner couldn't make it down so Roadkill Cafe (Steve) is going to be cooking along side me in the Backyard Competition. Looking forward to it!

We are going to compete in all 4 categories: Chicken, Brisket, Pulled Pork, and Ribs

Stay tuned for more pictures and updates...


----------



## disco (Mar 12, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 12, 2013)

Woot Woot!  You and Steve are so going to Rock it!  Have fun and Good Luck!!!!!

Kat


----------



## bigridgeback (Mar 12, 2013)

*GOOD LUCK AND HAVE A GREAT TIME *


----------



## humdinger (Mar 12, 2013)

Good luck guys!


----------



## dougmays (Mar 15, 2013)

you say Tomato i say TomAto....FBA says Naples and Google Maps says Ft. Myers...haha.  A little farther of a drive then expected but it'll still be fun.

Met up with Steve last night to get the meat! Last night i prepped all rubs, sauces, and brines


----------



## goingcamping (Mar 15, 2013)

Good luck and Q the hell out of 'em! We want lots of pictures and a play by play!?


----------



## dougmays (Mar 15, 2013)

10-4 will do!


----------



## bruno994 (Mar 15, 2013)

Good luck to you guys.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 15, 2013)

Take It To 'Em! I'd wish you luck but you don't need it!...You got SKILL! Have Fun...JJ


----------



## roadkill cafe (Mar 15, 2013)

I am honored that Doug would have me on his team for this comp. This is going to be FUN. Need everyone to blow a little TBS our way for good luck. Watch out VikingFest, here we come!! 

Just saw that Myron Mixon (Jack's Old South) and Dana Hillis (Big Papa's) will be there for the Pro Division on Saturday.


----------



## dougmays (Mar 15, 2013)

Hopefully we'll see Myron saturday night or maybe he'll be checking out us little people on sunday...that'd be awesome to shake his hand!


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 15, 2013)

Yall are so going to have fun!  You will have to post the q-views along the way!  Too bad there is not a remote or something to where we could watch along as yall play!!!

Good Luck!

Kat


----------



## Dutch (Mar 15, 2013)

Doug and Steve-I'll be sending some TBS your way.  Show 'em that the little guys can cook award winning que too and do SMF proud!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 15, 2013)

Doug...  Steve...  I wish I could come down and join ya but I have to work...   Plus the Gathering in a few weeks is a little to close together for me...  as the others said...  you don't need luck..  y'all have the skill....  So break a leg and I'll be looking for pics all weekend....  will be awaiting the word that y'all won grand champion in backyard division.....

       As I tell my dog    *"KILL"*   (not really)


----------



## dougmays (Mar 16, 2013)

Got all of our pork items prepped 












2013-03-16_20-32-41_149.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Mar 16, 2013






Me with the pork












2013-03-16_20-33-20_141.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Mar 16, 2013






Steve with the meat












2013-03-16_20-32-47_846.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Mar 16, 2013


----------



## californiadan (Mar 17, 2013)

Hope you do well!


----------



## roadkill cafe (Mar 17, 2013)

Our chicken entry. Tasted good. 













image.jpg



__ roadkill cafe
__ Mar 17, 2013


----------



## roadkill cafe (Mar 17, 2013)

image.jpg



__ roadkill cafe
__ Mar 17, 2013


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 17, 2013)

That chicken looks great!  Crossing fingers for yall!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Keep us posted as the day goes along!

Cheerleading for ya!

Kat


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 17, 2013)

:popcorn


----------



## zahlgren (Mar 17, 2013)

Thinking about you guys today, Good Luck and bring it home!!


----------



## disturbed1 (Mar 17, 2013)

Good luck you guys i used to live in Port Charlotte Fla. my mom still does wish i was down there. Its only about half an hour or so from yall


----------



## roadkill cafe (Mar 17, 2013)

Ok, here's our Pulled Pork. Sliced the money muscle and surrounded by the pulled. Even our competitors liked it and are now worried.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Mar 17, 2013)

For some reason the mobile site isn't uploading my pics. I'll have to post when I get home tonight. Sorry.


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 17, 2013)

Still rooting for yall to Trophy!!!!!

Kat


----------



## dougmays (Mar 17, 2013)

Awaiting the results ...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 17, 2013)

:popcorn


----------



## dougmays (Mar 18, 2013)

2nd place in chicken! 

Finally scored a banner! I really want to thank Steve for doing this competition with me. He was especially helpful in getting this banner with this little tip: "doug are you going to put the chicken on the smoker?" LOL. Almost forgot it in the cooler the whole day. 

 Had a great time!













2013-03-17_17-17-25_430.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Mar 18, 2013






More pics to come later today


----------



## dougmays (Mar 18, 2013)

Some more pics! With only 2 of us keeping busy it was hard to get pics of Q-view and prep but we tried to capture as much as possible.

Also i want to give a huge shout out to Chef Jimmy J...i used his foiling sauce for my ribs and also used those plus rib drippings for a finishing sauce on the ribs and pork...this really made these dishes delicious! Going to be a regular item in my competition bucket!
 

And now for pics...

Spare Ribs and Butts rubbed and ready for the cooler (around 8pm saturday night)













2013-03-16_20-32-41_149.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Mar 18, 2013






Me posing with the little piggies













2013-03-16_20-33-20_141.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Mar 18, 2013






gotta love watching the sunrise over pit master row (around 7am sunday)













2013-03-17_07-07-43_815.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Mar 18, 2013






The Weber family doing there things (little brother holding maveracks for the big boy)













2013-03-17_07-43-46_239.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Mar 18, 2013


















2013-03-17_07-43-49_60.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Mar 18, 2013






I got smart and brought wash buckets this time...beats running back and forth to the hose when you need to clean something













2013-03-17_10-11-30_746.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Mar 18, 2013






Pulled pork plated up...this was the first time i cut the money muscle up. One butt got to a higher IT then the other so the MM was very tender and VERY hard to cut...used 5 pieces from the "harder" one and 3 from the tender one. Surronded in a bed of PP. Crititques on plating and presentation are very much wanted here! :)













2013-03-17_12-53-38_940.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Mar 18, 2013


















2013-03-17_12-53-43_246.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Mar 18, 2013






the rest of our PP with the finsihing sauce (foiling sauce and drippings from ribs)













2013-03-17_12-58-11_714.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Mar 18, 2013






Kinda dark but brisket box....we got a really small Flat and it dried out :( sad day













2013-03-17_13-54-53_184.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Mar 18, 2013






Nice ring but a little dry. used some drippings and butter to add some shine













2013-03-17_13-54-56_520.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Mar 18, 2013


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 18, 2013)

So, how'd you guys do?  Great job on the chicken entry!

I bet it was a great experience!!!  Can't wait to hear about it!

Bill


----------



## maple sticks (Mar 18, 2013)

Looks like a great time. Wish I could have been there.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 18, 2013)

Congrats on the Call... Did the Judges give scores or details on how the Ribs and Pork tasted?...JJ


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 18, 2013)

I know you 2 had a ball!  Congrats on the Win of 2nd place!  I cant wait till May....still crossing fingers I will get to assist in a comp too!

Everything looks yummy to me!

Kat


----------



## roadkill cafe (Mar 18, 2013)

First of all, I'd like to thank Doug for inviting me to cook with him in this comp. This was my first one and although I found out it's a lot of work, it's a LOT of fun too!!! We had a blast!! The other teams there were a very friendly group as was the staff for the event. One staffer would come by fairly regularly in a golf cart to see if we needed anything at all. When we needed ice he'd run and get us a large bag free of charge. You know we fed him!! And a band member (stage was nearby) stopped by and sampled our Q a few times and gave us a shout out and plug while up on stage!! It was definitely a great experience and something I'd like to do again and would welcome the opportunity to do, especially with Doug. I learned a lot from him and he made me feel very welcome and part of his team. Thank You, Doug.

Secondly, but just as important...Thank you to all that cheered us on and sent good luck by way of TBS our direction!! IT WORKED!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Y'all are amazing!!

And I must agree with Doug...JJ, your finishing sauce _ROCKS_!!!

Here are a few additional pics taken. Some may be duplicates. Sorry.

*Our Chicken Box*

*












Doug with chicken box.JPG



 roadkill cafe
 Mar 18, 2013





*
*












Chicken Box.JPG



 roadkill cafe
 Mar 18, 2013





*
*  *

*Our Pork Box*

*












Doug with pulled pork box.JPG



 roadkill cafe
 Mar 18, 2013





*
*












Steve with pulled pork box.JPG



 roadkill cafe
 Mar 18, 2013





*
*












Pulled Pork Box.JPG



 roadkill cafe
 Mar 18, 2013





*
*  *

*A Few Others*

*  *

Butts and Brisket on the WSM

*












Butts and brisket in the smoke2.JPG



 roadkill cafe
 Mar 18, 2013





*
*  *

A Couple of Happy Smokers

*












Doug & Steve with 2nd Place Chicken Banner2.JPG



 roadkill cafe
 Mar 18, 2013





*
*












Doug with 2nd Place Chicken Banner.JPG



 roadkill cafe
 Mar 18, 2013





*
*












Steve with 2nd Place Chicken Banner.JPG



 roadkill cafe
 Mar 18, 2013





*
*  *

*View media item 208519*
*  *


----------



## goingcamping (Mar 18, 2013)

Congrats guys...that is outstanding...I wouldn't care if I placed last, just being able to be a part of that experience is awesome!

~Brett


----------



## zahlgren (Mar 18, 2013)

Awesome job guys! Congrats!


----------



## dougmays (Mar 18, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> So, how'd you guys do?  Great job on the chicken entry!
> 
> I bet it was a great experience!!!  Can't wait to hear about it!
> 
> Bill


out of 14 cook teams...

Chicken - 2nd :)

Brisket - 12th :(

Ribs - 12th :(

Pork - 10th :/

Overall 13th

A lot of room for improvement


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 18, 2013)

Still pretty good Doug!

Great job both of you.  I was hoping to do some comps but with the new job I won't have time.

Congrats again!

Bill


----------



## roadkill cafe (Mar 18, 2013)

Just goes to show...these judges wouldn't know good Q (outside of chicken of course) if it slapped 'em on the tongue. Tasted some of our competition's entries and they had nothing on us. But hey, good to know we were always better than someone else in all categories AND we had fun doing it.

Steve


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the fun with us Doug and Steve!!!


----------



## stevemax (Mar 18, 2013)

Where is this at? I live in Naples and haven't heard of this.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 18, 2013)

*"ATTA BOY"* you two...:beercheer:  I knew ya had it in ya....  I know the feeling when they called y'alls name...  *"YEAAAAA* (with a fist pump)...  I really wanted to come down and support you guys but that place that I have to go to (work, and not by choice) said I had to spend the day with them... Bet Robby is PO'd he couldn't make it....  Again..  good job


:bravo2:


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 18, 2013)

stevemax said:


> Where is this at? I live in Naples and haven't heard of this.



It was in Ft. Myers


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 18, 2013)

Great cook fellas!!!!

Doug..you might want to send  Raptor a PM about what judges like here in Fl..and about the other things ya want to know about..

He does real well in Fl comps..

Glad you had a good time!!!

  Craig


----------



## bigridgeback (Mar 18, 2013)

Good luck every thing looks great.


----------



## bruno994 (Mar 19, 2013)

stevemax said:


> Where is this at? I live in Naples and haven't heard of this.


Check out the FBA site...Florida is like us here in Texas, you can just about find a comp almost every weekend somewhere.

http://www.flbbq.org/contest.htm


----------



## dougmays (Mar 19, 2013)

stevemax said:


> Where is this at? I live in Naples and haven't heard of this.


Steve it was in North Ft. Myers at Bishop Verot Cathloic School. I spoke to the event organizer and they have done this event 3 years running, BBQ started last year and it was small. I think they almost doubled there cook team size this year. All event staff were super friendly! i'll be doing this again next year!


fpnmf said:


> Great cook fellas!!!!
> 
> Doug..you might want to send  Raptor a PM about what judges like here in Fl..and about the other things ya want to know about..
> 
> ...


Good to know Craig...i'll ping Raptor


----------



## maple sticks (Mar 19, 2013)

dougmays said:


> Steve it was in North Ft. Myers at Bishop Verot Cathloic School. I spoke to the event organizer and they have done this event 3 years running, BBQ started last year and it was small. I think they almost doubled there cook team size this year. All event staff were super friendly! i'll be doing this again next year!
> 
> Good to know Craig...i'll ping Raptor


Doug if you need a gofer next year I would be happy to volunteer. Jim


----------



## dgilley (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice going guys.


----------



## jarjarchef (Mar 20, 2013)

Great job guys!


----------



## frosty (Mar 25, 2013)

Congrats on the 2nd place in chicken.  As for the "room for improvement" comment, that applies to all of us.  With a pretty new team, it was a home run IMHO!

Keep puttin the fear into the competition!


----------



## bama bbq (Mar 25, 2013)

Way to take it to the house boys!


----------

